# FedEx may start refusing to deliver to my house



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am being overrun by chipmunks. (yes, it's relevant, be patient). One of my neighbors used to feed the little rodents but he passed away while they were hibernating so his chipmunks are spreading out in search of new homes. The feral cats do not catch the chipmunks, only the little baby rabbits and the occasional shrew.

In order to preserve the potted plants and an amazing amount of birdseed, I have taken to trapping chipmunks. I slack off when the most destructive ones are no longer a problem. Of course squirrel occasionally wander into the chipmunk traps and encounter the same fate as trapped chippys.

A few days ago a squirrel happened to fall victim to the live trap. As it sat there waiting to go to squirrely heaven the FedEx delivery driver came upon the scene. I was already upset because the truck was blocking all of our dead end road. I see Mr. FedEx messing around in my yard. He finally got in his truck and drove on down the road. A couple of my neighbors told me Mr. FedEx had been messing around here for several minutes. Turns out Mr. FedEx is a squirrel lover and had released Mr. Squirrel from the chipmunk trap. 

I don't know if Mr. FedEx though he was doing a good deed or if he was just ignorant. But messing with another person's traps and releasing nuisance animals onto someone's property are both pretty big no-no's. 

FedEx has been notified of the issue. A complaint has been sent to ODNR.

If Mr. FedEx returns, I hope mama skunk comes out to say hello.

Just venting. Delivery people should do their job and not mess with people's traps


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Messing with someone’s traps is likely a crime, based on old laws still on the books.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Messing with someone’s traps is likely a crime, based on old laws still on the books.


Yes it is, along with releasing a nuisance animal on property without the owners permission. 

I am slightly more tolerant of the squirrels, but only because they are good fried. Chipmunks are so small they aren't worth the effort it takes to clean them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Feed ‘em to the pigs. Or pugs.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Feed ‘em to the pigs. Or pugs.


And when they're done with the Fedex driver, you can start feeding them the chipmunks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am impressed. The game warden called yesterday to follow up on my complaint. He will track down the FedEx driver.

I wish I had know what was happening when I came home that morning. I would have got much better pictures. But as it is now ODNR should have enough info to find the guy.

If the driver had released a raccoon I would vote for feeding him to the pigs. But squirrels don't avoid your yard for years after they've been trapped. I'll get that one eventually. Hunting season is only 2 months away.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Why didn't you just talk to the driver and put your traps out of sight from him?
Seems pretty petty and unnecessary to get authorities involved.

This is a person that may be delivering to you for the next ten years. No good will come out of getting adversarial with him.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Fishindude said:


> Why didn't you just talk to the driver and put your traps out of sight from him?
> Seems pretty petty and unnecessary to get authorities involved.
> 
> This is a person that may be delivering to you for the next ten years. No good will come out of getting adversarial with him.


I will say I agree with ya on this. Had a similar situation a few years ago with a new UPS driver letting a fox out who had gotten in the trap at our chicken coop. I called our local distribution office and asked for the driver to call me when he got back to the office.

After I explained to him that the fox was not the goal of my trapping (a raccoon was, who was never caught) and that I was more concerned for his safety than anything else...he apologized and became a great "watchman". He would call and let me know if things were awry, if a package was damaged, and even fed my mom's horses a few days when she was in the hospital.

I've learned that sometimes our jumping to conclusions causes way more harm than good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Fishindude said:


> Why didn't you just talk to the driver and put your traps out of sight from him?
> Seems pretty petty and unnecessary to get authorities involved.
> 
> This is a person that may be delivering to you for the next ten years. No good will come out of getting adversarial with him.


We have a different delivery person each time, he may never stop here again regardless. I didn't see what he was doing when it happened. He made sure to keep out of sight of the security camera. The trap was laid there when I moved it to mow the yard. The worst chipmunk problems are in the front yard. I called FedEx first and they never responded to my complaint. When one of my neighbors walked by to see what was going on the delivery person stepped away and started playing with his phone. When I was stuck behind his truck which was parked in the middle of the road he kept ducking behind things so I could not see him from the car.

I suppose I could have got out of my car and asked him what he was doing. And I could have demanded he move his truck since he was blocking the only road in and out of the place. Would either of you want your wife to confront some unknown person up to no good on your property?

Are those good enough reasons or am I still a b*!ch?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Excellent reasons. You were NOT petty.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you, Alice.

I've come up short on a few direct confrontations. I am much more cautious now. 

But I will admit to wanting to get into the truck and drive it down to the end of the road then tossing his keys in the creek. I was more upset about him blocking a dead end road than the stupid squirrel.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

trap molestation is a serious issue , and people get away with it all the time.

you are right to contact ODNR


----------

